# 1880 Cassell's print of Malay Games



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The Print may be circa 1872. This is the type of print used for the breeding standard. Look at those funky eyes!


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Very chunky chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

These guys are not very pleasing to my eye.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope. I guess that's why there are so many breeds, not all fit into everyone's life.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Not my cup of tea either, but they have strawberry combs, as do half of my birds, so I guess there’s quite a bit of shared genetics. And Malaysia is less than a couple of hundred miles away from here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let's see what PJ has to say about them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Do you have any more details on the one pictured? I think it is very attractive! Very Oxford conformation, very muscular. A hundred years ago that bird would be very desirable as it probably still is today. They were judging things like the musculature in the neck and legs, wing conformation and angle, and then angles with the back and tail.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Historically, the Standards struggled with several types of combs, today the comb is less important than conformation and station.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Springiness was a sort of intangible judging quality. If you tuck that pictured bird under your arm, its feet should stick straight down, ninety degrees and its musculature should feel dense. If you let that bird stand in your hands, it should feel springy and almost weightless.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Do you have any more details on the one pictured? I think it is very attractive!


All I can find out is that the photo was taken at a Dutch bird show in 2011.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Here are some Duckwing Games from the same Cassell's.


----------

